# أرجوكم أرجوكم أرجوكم ساعدوني على تساؤلاتي . أرجوكم



## المهندس عبدالله (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

كيف حالكم يا اخوة

ورب العزة انه لدي مقابلة للقبول في وظيفة عمارة سفن و اتمنى منكم مساعدتي على حل الاسئلة التالية لاني متوقع ان هذه اسالة المقابلة
ارجوكم اقولها لكم تكرارا ساعدوني

1..1--- ما الفائدة من معاملات السفن cm cp cb cw

2..... متى يتم حساب المعاملات قبل تصميم السفينة 


هل اشكال بدن السفن تختلف من نوع سفينة الى اخرى وما السبب

لماذا دائما تكون CG مركز الثقل يسار خط المنتصف في السفينة؟

كيف نعين مكان F وهو الفلوتيشن في السفينة؟



3... ما الفائدة من معرفة الفرق بين الغاطس الامامي والخلفي و هو trim?

ما الفائدة من حساب الغاطس الجديد عند وضع حمولة او رفع حمولة من ظهر السفينة 



الانود المضحي يوضع على الدفة و الرفاس او بجانبها 

ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يونيو 2009)

*Ship Stability – Notes & Examples*

Ship Stability – Notes & Examples​


_Design co-efficients: _
​The Naval Architect uses many co-efficients in ship technology, five of​
which are listed below:
1. Block co-efft ​​

​⊲Cb⊳ . . . or co-efft of Fineness​
2. Waterplane Area co-efft ​​

​⊲Cw⊳

3. Midship Area co-efft (C​

​m or Cً° )​
4. Prismatic co-efft ​​

​⊲Cp⊳

5. Deadweight co-efft ​

​⊲CD⊳

_Block co-efft _​

​⊲Cb⊳ is the ratio between the underwater volume (V) and the volume of the​
circumscribing block.​​


For merchant ships C​

​b will range, depending upon ship type, from about 0.500 up to 0.850.​
See later table.​​









http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1632/clip6i.jpg​​​​​​


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يونيو 2009)

وانشاء الله شيكون فى باقى للموضوع


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (4 يونيو 2009)

الله يوفقك يارب لكن اسفة انا تانية عمارة مابقدر اساعدك
الله معك
لكن كل اللي بقدر اقالك اياه انك تقول ها الدعاء قبل المقابلة
(اللهم لا سهل الا ماجعلته سهل وأنت تجعل الصعب إن شئت سهل فاجعل كل صعب سهل رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري واحلو العقدة من لساني يفقه قولي اللهم ألهمني فهم النبين وحفظ المرسلين وإلهام الملائكة المقربين رب اجعل ألسنتنا عامرة بذكرك وقلوبنا بخشيتك إنك علي ماتشاء قدير 

أمييييييييين....واقرا سورة (الفلق و الاخلاص والناس والفاتحة وآية الكرسي)

والله معك ويوفقك


----------



## Abohamza (5 يونيو 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كيف حالكم يا اخوة
> 
> ...


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله

معاملات السفينة مهممة جدا لتوقع و معرفة شكل السفينة و سرعتها و اتزنها و الأجهادات
فمثلا Cbعنما يكون كبيرا فالسفينة يقال عليها full ship مثل السفن التجارية فيجب ان يتوفر عنابر للبضاعة لتحقيق الربح و يكون سرعتها ليست عالية جدا
وعندما يكون صغيرا فالسفينة يقال عليها fine ship مثل السفن الحربية و السفن السريعة.

بالأضافة إلى طلبات مالك السفينة يتم عمل بحث على نوعية السفينة المطلوبة و بالحصول على معلومات أبعاد و معاملات السفن- من نفس نوعية السفينة المطلوبة- ثم يتم تحليل تلك المعلومات للحصول على النتائج المطلوبة. فمثلا طلب ماك السفبنة من المصمم سفينة بضائع عامة حمولتها(ك) وعند البحث على50 سفينة لها نفس-أو قريبة من- الحمولة (ك) وجدنا ان طولها يتراوح بين ل1 ول2 وعرضها بين ع1 وع2 و......ألخ
بعدها يختار المصمم الأبعاد و المعاملات الأولية ويبدأ التصميم و يغير و يعدل للحصول على الأتزان الآمن و يحقق متطلبات هيئات الأشراف و كذلك متطلبات المالك

وللحديث بقية


----------



## Abohamza (5 يونيو 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كيف حالكم يا اخوة
> 
> ...


 يختلف بدن السفن من نوع لآخر ليناسب كل شكل الغرض منه و بما يتوافق مع متطلبات هيئة الأشراف ومتطلبات مالك السفينة
فناقلات البترول مثلا لها double shell & long Parallel middle body 
و ناقلات الحاويات تعتمد في ابعادها على عدد الحاويات التي سيتم نقلها
بينما تعتمد تصميم اشكال و أبعاد اليخوت على السرعة ونوعية ودرجة الرفاهية المطلوبة

ويكون CG مركز الثقل يسار خط المنتصف في السفينة لوجود الماكينة و غرف الأعاشة في النصف الخلفي. وكذلك لأن النصف الأمامي يكون أكثر انسيابية لتقليل مقاومة السفينة اثناء الأبحار.


CF هو مركزال water plane الموجود عنده السفينة ويتم حسابه اثناء التصميم و هو أحد المنحنيات الموجودة بالhydraustatc curves الخاصة بالسفينة ,فبعرفة غاطس السفينة ندخل على منحنى CFلنعرف القيمة 

وللحديث بقية


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخوتي

عرفت اجابة سؤالين ... و تقصدون ان حساب المعاملات يكون قبل تصميم السفينة

ارجو من الاخوان الاعزاء الاجابة على الباقي


----------



## Abohamza (6 يونيو 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كيف حالكم يا اخوة
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل وفقك الله و رزقك عملا حلالا تتكسب منه رزقا حلالا طيبا مباركا فيه
ردودي علي أسئلتك مختصرة و مركزة, والأمر بعد ذلك يحتاج منك الكثير..... وفقك الله

ال Trimمهم جدا لتصحبح حساب االكميات السائلة الموجودة بالسفينة مثل كميات الوقود ومياه الشرب و مياه الأتزان(الصابورة)- و البضائع كما فى ناقلات البترول- وعليه يمكن بمعرفة الأزاحة الكلية للسفينة معرفة وزن البضائع أو الحمولة سواء في حالة الشحن أو التفريغ 
و العكس صحيح بمعرفة وزن الحمولة التي ستشحن أو تفرغ يمكن حساب الغاطس و ال Trim الجديد 

أيضا يجب ضبط Trimبما يحقق أفضل سرعة ابحار

أيضايجب ضبط Trimبما يتوافق مع متطلبات الميناء

أيضا بمعرفة الغاطس الامامي والخلفي و غاطس المنتصف يمكن معرفة حالة انحناء السفينة Sagging or Hogging وعليه يمكن ضبطه بأستخدام مياه الصابورة مثلا للحصول على اقل اجهادات على بدن السفينة

يوضع الانود المضحي على جانبي السفينة المغمور على مسافات متساوية بداية من المقدمة ,بينما يوضع بعدد أكبر على الدفة وعلى البدن بجانبها( ولا يوضع على الرفاص) حيث أن مكونات سبيكة معدن الرفاص تلي الحديد في السلسلة الكهروكيمائية مما قد يؤدي الى التآكل السريع لليدن القريب من الرفاص و كذلك الدفة.

أكرمك الله ووفقك و رزقك الخير حيث كنت 
و بنفس الطريقة يتم حماية الرفاص الأمامي إن وجد 
أبو حمزة


----------



## Abohamza (6 يونيو 2009)

*الحماية الكاثودية*

معلومات عن الحماية الكاثودية


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (6 يونيو 2009)

جزيت الجنة يا بو حمزة

لقيت في احد الردود في المنتدى ان الازاحة الكلية = dead weight+ light weight

فهل هذا صحيح

الديت ويت؛ هو وزن السفينة مع الحمولة والطاقم و الوقود

اللايت ويت: هو وزن السفينة بدون الحمولة والطاقم و الوقود

يعني اذا قال لي ان displacment للسفينة 14000 طن فهل هذا يعني انني اعرف وزن السفينة في الدايت ويت واللايت ويت واحسبهم

اي ان اللايت ويت يساوي 7000 و الديت ويت يساوي 7000 فعند جمعهم يعطيني الازاحة الكلية 140000

فهل هذا صحيح؟

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## Abohamza (7 يونيو 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> جزيت الجنة يا بو حمزة
> 
> لقيت في احد الردود في المنتدى ان الازاحة الكلية = dead weight+ light weight
> 
> ...


 
الأخ عبد الله
جزهنا الله الخيؤ و أياكم
فعلا الازاحة الكلية = dead weight+ light weight

ولكن ليس هذا معناه مطلقا أن يكون dead weight= light weight 


أبو حمزة


----------



## Abohamza (7 يونيو 2009)

*Lightship or Lightweight* measures the actual weight of the ship with no fuel, passengers, cargo, water, etc. on board.
*Deadweight tonnage* (often abbreviated as *DWT* for deadweight tonnes) is the displacement at any loaded condition minus the lightship weight. It includes the crew, passengers, cargo, fuel, water, and stores. Like Displacement, it is often expressed in long tons or in metric tons.


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يونيو 2009)

متهيالى معظم اسالت اتجوبت وشكرا


----------



## Abohamza (9 يونيو 2009)

eng-maher قال:


> متهيالى معظم اسالت اتجوبت وشكرا


 
م. ماهر
أرجو -من نفس المرجع- أضافة التغيير الذي يحدث للغاطس و trim عند الأنتقال من الأبحار في المياه المالحة إلى المياه العذبة و بالعكس حتى تعم الفائدة............و جزاكم الله خيرا
أبو حمزة


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (17 يونيو 2009)

مهندس ماهر جزاك البارئ الجنان

كيف أحسب AW AND AM

وثانيا 
اذا عرفت قيم cm .cw.cp.cb ماذا افعل بعدها بالتصميم؟

وهل لكل معامل قيمة محددة لا يتعداها؟


----------

